# Filtration



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Is it true for filtration all you need is live rock and a protein skimmer>?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Along with good water circulation. Powerheads will be needed, But yes that is tue for filtration.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

lol stupid fish stores saying im retarted for thinking that.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah they want you to drop a couple hundred dollars on filtration. 
You could always use a diy sump but thats about it with a skimmer. I filled my sump with a macro alge to eat nitrates. Of course you have to add a light for the alge, but thats a better option that a wet dryfilter or cannister.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

you can do it like that wich is a very good way but i use both methods to filtrate i have live rock very deep sand bed and an external filter and on my other tank i have all the same but apart from an external filter i have a sump if you use just live rock remember to keep checking your levels and have water ready 4 a change just incase you have a crash


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you want to use only live rock and a protein skimmer I would also use live sand.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

yea planning to get some argonite live sand.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

This stuff is a little more expense but alot better:
South Pacific Live Sand


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Putting liverock on top of regular sand will eventually give you live sand...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it depends if this is a reef or fish only.. typicaly just life rock in the tank isnt enough.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> it depends if this is a reef or fish only.. typicaly just life rock in the tank isnt enough.


 Thats true, For a reef you will need critters to turn the top layer of sand so it gets oxigenated.


----------

